# Topwheel City-road Self Balance 2 Wheel Electric Scooter



## topwheel (Nov 27, 2014)

*Net Weight*48 kg*Package Size*71 * 45 * 58 cm*Maximum cruise speed*18 km/h*Maximum load*287 lbs / 130 kg*Maximum Mileage*35 Km*Maximum climb capability*30 degree*Minimum turning radius*0*Charger time*4-6 hours*Battery*PB,36V,28Ah*Power*Import Brushed DC Motor*Voltage*100 V - 240 V*Motor Power*1600 Watts (2*800w/pc)*Lifetime of battery*1-3 Years*Tire*Puncture 17 inch / 43 cm vacuum tire abrasion*Wheel diameter*12/26 cm (alloy wheels)*The height of the handle*70 -102 cm adjustable*Pedal Height*10 inches / 26 cm*Pedal Size*11.5 × 25 inch/16 × 40 cm*Maximum Ground Clearance*13 cm*Standard Pressure*250 kpa


----------

